# STEAMBOAT SPRINGS CAMPING



## colopaddler (Dec 8, 2003)

We are heading up to steamboat in a week or two and i was wondering if there are any places to camp for FREE and close to town where you would not be hassled by the U.S.F.S. Thanks


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was up there this weekend being the beer boat for the hot shots and the only place i found was dry lake. Not to bad but the bugs were out. that was $10. I will call my buddy tonight and ask if there is free camping on the pass. Oh if you are rafting there are two very low bridges


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

mnpaddler said:


> We are heading up to steamboat in a week or two and i was wondering if there are any places to camp for FREE and close to town where you would not be hassled by the U.S.F.S. Thanks


park at the transit center which is a little West of town right on the Yampa River. Walk across the bike path bridge and take a right into the woods. Lots of Rainbow types camped out there two summers ago during the "gathering" up in North Routt County, so should work for you. Not on USFS land and right on the railroad tracks, but don't think you'll get hassled.


----------



## mtnmayheim (Mar 5, 2008)

The camping isn't free on Rabbit Ears, but there are some quirky little spots you can probably find near Emerald mtn.. which is right near downtown across from the r.r. tracks....just hike up...there are a lot of hiking and biking trails on emerald...a lot of times the CYC (a trail maint. crew of teens) will spend a week or two camping up there.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

You can set up camp any were on the pass for free as long as it is there is a plae for you to pull your car off the road. There are a few dirt roads that you can drive on that are right off of us. 40. Also you would need to be 200ft from any water.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

I found this really old thread and wanted to add what I found in the steamboat area. This old thread helped me out. 

So Steamboat has limited free legit dispersed camping. The Road to Strawberry Park hot springs has NO free legal camping. Every dirt road off of it is a private road and very heavily signed. 

The road up Buffalo Pass has some turnouts past Dry Lake Campground. Past Dry Lake the road becomes a bit washboardy....... 

Lots of camping on Rabbit Ears Pass. 

Basicly the town is surrounded by BLM and private land. And the BLM land has very little if any legal dispersed camping. 

I assume this is a known thing to most but I thought I would share what I found. 
If you want a good bike ride do Beall up to Ridge down. One of my top 5 Colorado mt bike rides. 

If you find this info helpful bump this thread in 5 years....... Again


----------

